# Some Pics



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's some Pics ... some new some old ...

Male Irian Jaya (pre-shed imitating Green Tree Python) (old pic)








Female Irian Jaya (exploring new cage) (new pic)








Female Irian Jaya (exploring new cage) (new pic)








Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake (Head shot) (old pic)


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice snakes


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool snakes.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

love your snakes, really like the new cages


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ha. That one of the kingsnake is great.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Those are gorgeous snakes. You should post the pic of that king that you showed me.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

do it, post more pics ... plz i love looking at everyones collection


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> do it, post more pics ... plz i love looking at everyones collection


That head shot doesn't do that snake justice. It looks like slithering candy!

Here it is. Red eye's King.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Serrapygo: Thanks for posting that for me


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

HOLY SH*T ...... i never knew it was that big or beautiful. nice red eyes


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Serrapygo: Thanks for posting that for me










I was hoping you wouldn't mind.


----------

